# human skin pelt tutorial



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys I just added this to my youtube channel and thought Id share it here.
I will be updating every wednesday so subscribe if you like it.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

$4 - awesome!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got done watching all your videos. I subscribe (4rekiller) and looking forward to next wed blood video. Going to try Human Plet prop this weekend. Are you still making the head bags?


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Awesome Allen!!! Thanks for making the tutorial for this! I was trying to envision how you made it when you were describing it, so seeing a step by step was awesome!!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I still sell head bags- www.stiltbeaststudios.com
Im glad you guys like the tutorial- Wow Devil you must have put some time in watching those!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah nothing on TV last night. So I just watch Youtube videos


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW!! I likee...my creepy family will have so much fun making these...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome techinque. thanx for sharing.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO @ disclaimer about "No, I dont live in the Amazon.."!! Are they that loud at night , too!?? WTH. You have a very nice speaking voice. And I wish I could buy a tall-azz fence like that up here. That would be great for my neighbors....
thanks for the tutorial. Great idea!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

That is such an awesome idea, i'm definitely subscribing.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

A Leatherface Throw Pillow! Awesome texture and finish


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Excellent tutorial! Subscribed!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

The bugs in TX this time of year are crazy loud where I live. Its actually soothing at night to hear them going, they are a seasonal sound and because of my love for Halloween my life is guided by the seasons. That noise tells me to start building and stop planning.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job Allen I subscribed! Looking forward to more videos!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Another great video Allen!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words about the video guys! Wednesday is gonna be a really good one!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Allen H said:


> Thanks for the kind words about the video guys! Wednesday is gonna be a really good one!


Can't wait..!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Another reason every haunter should have a heat gun. Great how-to! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

that was an awesome tutorial you can definetly look for flamingochef(my youtube username) as a new subscriber


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

the count said:


> that was an awesome tutorial you can definetly look for flamingochef(my youtube username) as a new subscriber


TIL that you spell "flamingo" by just adding an "o" to "flaming". Got hung up on that 
. . . "flaming - o -chef".


----------



## Tonyesc76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow... That was absolutely awesome.


----------

